# Longer visas to be granted for parents of Australian citizens and permanent residents



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Parents of Australian citizens and permanent residents are to be eligible for longer tourist visas in recognition of the valuable role they play in their children and grandchildren's lives, it has been announced. 'From this week more generous tourist visas will enable regular extended family visits for those patiently waiting in the queue for a [...]

Click to read the full news article: Longer visas to be granted for parents of Australian citizens and permanent residents...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

